# Mukluks



## polo (26 Feb 2006)

Well, unfortunately the instructions on my mukluks do not make sense and seemingly not all of my kit came with name tags on them. I'm preparing for my first few weekends outside and really don't want to end up frozen from doing something simple wrong, so here goes...

How do you put the mukluks together, more specifically, what order do the inserts go in and such?

Thanks


----------



## Cdnarmybear (26 Feb 2006)

Hi Polo, hope this helps....
Put your mesh insoles in first (they are either green or black in color)
Then put the felt ones in, then your socks. Make sure your muklucks are snug, not too tight, and if they are too loose on your feet, trade them in for a different size.

 ;D


----------



## polo (26 Feb 2006)

Thanks


----------



## George Wallace (26 Feb 2006)

It the temperature rises, and there is a possibility of wet snow and water.......don't wear them.  Once they are wet, you will freeze.  They must stay dry, so they are really only good for really cold weather.


----------



## NL_engineer (26 Feb 2006)

Just to add on to what George Wallace said, 

They will way a lot when wet, so if you can were your gor-tex boots.

Also were your gor-tex socks with them; at least your feet will be dry.


----------



## polo (27 Feb 2006)

Thanks for the great advice, after I put them together I found out they were way too small so now I even have to exchange them.  :
I guess I probably won't be using them though seeing as the weather is all screwed up.


----------



## Da_man (4 Mar 2006)

yeah unless its really really cold outside stick with your goretex boots


----------



## Gayson (4 Mar 2006)

Also, if were issued to pairs of socks bring the second pair.

If you step on some ice and your feet fall through your boots and socks will both get wet.

If it's cold enough the boots themselves will freeze over, insert the second pair of socks after the boots freeze.


If it's going to be mild out I like to bring both mukluks and WWB/Mk3.  It's more weight, but I prefer that too wet and frozen feet.


----------

